# John Deere 3235c Brake pedal problem



## Miloš (Feb 11, 2019)

People please help. I have John Deere 3235c 2007 reel mower. It has been working great for years , no problem. After last service Machine starts and run fine, but after depresing brake pedal completely shut it self down. All so units wont lift up. Any suggestions? Thanks


----------



## RC Wells (Dec 26, 2008)

Did you wash it during the service? If so, check the fuse and relay branch of the main wiring harness for water under/in the connector units and relays. JD has now designed slightly different seals for those connectors. The PTO wiring harness also ends up with moisture intrusion and may need to be unplugged, both terminal ends cleaned and dried, then dielectric grease used to keep moisture and dust blocked. Also check the seat safety switch and related terminal connections.


----------



## Miloš (Feb 11, 2019)

I will try it all. Thank you very much. 


RC Wells said:


> Did you wash it during the service? If so, check the fuse and relay branch of the main wiring harness for water under/in the connector units and relays. JD has now designed slightly different seals for those connectors. The PTO wiring harness also ends up with moisture intrusion and may need to be unplugged, both terminal ends cleaned and dried, then dielectric grease used to keep moisture and dust blocked. Also check the seat safety switch and related terminal connections.


----------



## Miloš (Feb 11, 2019)

Problem solved. The seat conector has poor contact that was making problems. All fixed and working fine. Tnx for help.


----------

